# Steelheads in der Ostsee



## Pattex (10. Februar 2006)

Wie sieht es in der Ostsee aus mit Regenforellen ( Steelheads )?
Ich war dieses Jahr in Eckernförde los mit meinem Bruder und Mepps, die jeder eine erwischt haben.
Sind solche Fänge mit der Spinnrute eher selten oder gibt es die öfters?
Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass die Steelheads hauptsächlich auf Fliege beissen.
Das war das erstemal, dass ich überhaupt welche von denen gesehen habe.


----------



## taildancer (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

hi,
aber das sind doch bestimmt auszuchtanlagen ausgebüxte regenbogenforellen?
oder bestzt die jemand in der ostsee?
in finnland wurde das ne zeitlang gemacht...aber ich glaube jetzt nicht mehr!


----------



## Pattex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ne ne das sind welche, die aus den Zuchtanlagen abgehauen sind.
So viel ich weiß werden die nicht besetzt.


----------



## NordlichtSG (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Flensburger Förde:
Es gibt einige Stellen an der Flensburger (Aussen-)Förde, wo schon einige Steelheads gefangen wurden, bzw. immer wieder gefangen werden. Diese netten Forellen können einen schon manchmal zur Weissglut treiben, da sie häufig nur kleinste (Fliegen-)Köder nehmen und hierbei auch ein 'normaler' Streamer an der Fleigenrute verschmäht wird. Daher kann ich die Aussage -hauptsächlich auf Fliege- schon bestätigen.


----------



## Pattex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Dann war das aber ein riesen Glück gleich 2 mit der Spinnrute zu fangen.
Als Köder hatten die 18 g Spöket und Hansen Fight 20g.
Und die sind schon ein bisschen größer als ne Fliege.
Naja wie der Zufall es so will.
Aber sind schöne Kämpfer.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

So weit ich weiss,handelt es sich um "ausgebüxte" Tiere aus Zuchtanlagen.
Gerüchten zufolge sollen irgendwelche Deppen auch schon mal Hälterungsanlagen sabotiert haben,wonach die Tiere dann inne Ostsee schwammen.

Uli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

U.a. sind 2002 n Polen bei einem Sturm gleich mehrfach schwimmende Zuchtgehege mit Regenbogenforellen zerstört worden - dabei gelangten etwa 1Mio. Stück in die Ostsee (stand damals auch in allen Zeitungen). In Polen ist es Gang und Gebe, das die Regenbogenforellen in Aquakulturen (ähnlich den Lachsfarmen Norwegens) in der Ostsee gezüchtet und gemästet werden. Natürlich kommt es immer wieder mal vor, dass dort einige Fische ausbüxen, oder eben ganze Gehege defekt sind und deren Inhalt entflieht!

Aber bitte Vorsicht mit dem Begriff *"Steelhead"* - der ist für die amerikanische Form der Regenbogenforelle prädestiniert, die ähnlich wie die Lachse im Meer lebt und zum Laichen in die Flüsse zieht.
Nur weil eine Regenbogenforelle im Salzwasser rumschwimmt ist das noch lange keine Steelhead! |rolleyes


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

die sind meiner Meinug nach sehr verbreitet in der Ostsee !!!
jedenfalls häufiger als man denkt !
die werden nur so gut wie ausschließlich auf Naturköder als mit Spinner,Blinker,Wobblern gefangen ...
hab des öfteren jemanden an der Kieler Förde gesehen der ein Brandungsdreibein aufgestellt hatte wo er 2 Ruten mit Seeringelwürmern ausgelegt hatte und nebenbei mit der Spinnrute auf Mefos aus war ...
einmal sah ich wie er ne schöne Stealhead erwischt hatte
meine größte Stealhead aus der FL Förde war 65cm und 7 Pfd ...


----------



## FalkenFisch (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ich habe meine zwei bisher in der Ostsee gefangenen Steelheads beide auf Fehmarn (Beelitzwerft und Westermarkelsdorf) gefangen. 

Allerdings beim Brandungsangeln#c 

Auf Wattwurm#c 

Die Spinnangler drumherum schauten etwas irritiert|kopfkrat 

War aber wohl eher Zufall, bietet sich sicher nicht als gezielte Methode an!!!


----------



## Pattex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



> meine größte Stealhead aus der FL Förde war 65cm und 7 Pfd ...


Das ist doch schon ne ganz ordentliche Regenbogenforelle.
Wo rauf hast du die gefangen?


----------



## Hov-Micha (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*






ich hab schon einige Zeit keine "Steelhead" mehr gefangen, allerdings vor 
ein paar Jahren ging auf LL janz jut!
Da war auch nur eine frisch ausgebüxte dabei,...gekappte Schwanzflosse, voll Laich und super bunt, wie ne Puff-Forelle halt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Bei den anderen musste man schon 2-mal hinschauen, teilweise waren die Punkte in der Schwanzflosse schon arg blass. Es waren meist so Fische um die 50-60cm rum, mein Dad hat eine von über 7pfd erwischt...alle auf Blech! War sensationell den Drill zu beobachten, der fand übrigens die meiste Zeit über Wasser statt!
Original Flipper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab einen Dänen gesehen der kurz hintereinander 2 Stück auf Fliege gefangen hat, eine davon gut an die 70cm...jungejunge, die hat einen Tanz geliefert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Der Typ war hinterher auch fix und fertig mitte Nerven.
Ob die in unsere Ostsee gehören..da kann man geteilter Meinung sein aber eine zu fangen, die schon länger im Meer rum turnt, ist schon ein Erlebniss!!

TL
Micha


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

@FoolishFarmer
Die Steehlhead ist nicht die amerikanische Form sondern die meerwandernde Form der Regenbodenforelle eine amerikanische Form gibt es nicht da ursprünglich ja alle Rainies aus Amiland kommen. Steelheads werden im Gegensatz zur "normalen" Rainbow Trout die dort auch in Teichen und Seen lebt deutlich größer und bekommen dann einen Stahlblauen Kopf/Rücken(daher der Name).

Die fettgefütterten Trutten bei uns sind keine wirklichen Steelheads...werden nur so genannt weils sich so cool anhört.:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ich Ende Dez.´04 eine 50iger! Sehr starker Drill. Ich muss sagen, die hatte mehr Power, als meine Mefos ....... Gefangen hab ich sie in WH. Ich weiß von 2 Fängen in WH. Aber ich denke, dass die Fänge in WH als absolute Zufallsfänge zu verbuchen sind.....#6 

Meine sah aus, als wenn sie einen Fussball verschluckt hatte..... Sehr unförmig das Ganze :q....



http://img472.*ih.us/img472/3654/pic006792km.jpg


----------



## Pattex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ein schöner Fisch!!!
Hast du den mit der Fliege gefangen oder auch mit Blinker oder Wobbler?
Ganz schön fett das Biest.
Ich konnte leider noch keiner Steelhead überlisten, aber dafür ein paar schöne Mefos und die sind auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> @FoolishFarmer
> Die Steehlhead ist nicht die amerikanische Form sondern die meerwandernde Form der Regenbodenforelle eine amerikanische Form gibt es nicht da ursprünglich ja alle Rainies aus Amiland kommen.


Da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, denn ganz so einfach ist das nicht!  

1. ist die Steelhead eine Süßwasserwandernde Form (anadrom) und keine meewandernde Form (katadrom), da sie im Meer lebt und im Süßwasser laicht (man bezeichnet immer nach Richtung der Wanderung zum Laichplatz - meerwandernd wäre der Aal); und
2. (und das ist viel wichtiger) ist die Steelhead eine Unterart der Regenbogenforelle, die sich auch gentetisch von der üblichen Regenbogenforelle differenzieren lässt. Es gibt daher auch einige Überlegungen unter Taxonomen, ob die Steelhead nicht mittlerweile als eigene Art klassifiziert werden müsste. :g


----------



## Drillmaschine (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

.. ich habe auch mal ne 64er (6-Pfund) in der Kieler Förde gezogen. Hat echt Laune gemacht. Gebissen auf nen Hansen-Flash 26g.


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ich hab vor 3Jahren eine vor Kühlungsborn erwischt 54cm die machen Richtig spass die *B*iester


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Pattex schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schöner Fisch!!!
> Hast du den mit der Fliege gefangen oder auch mit Blinker oder Wobbler?
> Ganz schön fett das Biest.
> Ich konnte leider noch keiner Steelhead überlisten, aber dafür ein paar schöne Mefos und die sind auch nicht zu verachten.




Mit 2.850g schon ein dicker Brocken! Gebissen hat sie auf rot/schwarz HansenFlash. Sie biss keine 3 m von mir weg. Konnte gut sehen, wie sie auf den Blinker schoss und an mir vorbei. Die erste Flucht waren gute 30 m...... Dann gings aber ratzfatz.....


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

meine 65er sah ähnlich "unförmig" aus .... ( Kater wiegt 8 Kg ) ... 
aber klasse Drill und suuuperlecker !!!


----------



## Maddin (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte Vorsicht mit dem Begriff "Steelhead" - der ist für die amerikanische Form der Regenbogenforelle prädestiniert, die ähnlich wie die Lachse im Meer lebt und zum Laichen in die Flüsse zieht.
> Nur weil eine Regenbogenforelle im Salzwasser rumschwimmt ist das noch lange keine Steelhead!



Ist doch egal, hier an der Küste heißt sie halt Steelhead....und (fast) jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist#h Ansonsten wäre es auch das falsche Unterforum  

Meine einzige Steeli hat auf einen silbernen 18g Kinetic-Wobbler gebissen.....53cm


----------



## Blauortsand (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

zum Spinnfischen:
Bei uns hat sich der weiße Snaps als Bringer unter den Blinkern herauskristallisiert mit eben diesem wurden die meisten Steelis in meinem Bekanntenkreis überredet!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Hier in der kieler Förde fängt man relativ häufig Regenbogenforellen .
Wir haben hier eine kleine forellenzucht die schon mehrmals aufgeschnitten wurde . In den Tagen unmittelbar danach waren massenfänge möglich , aber auch Jahre später werden immernoch Regenbogner gefangen .

Bis auf 2 Ausnahmen hab ich aber alle auf naturköder an der pose erwischt .
1 andere biss auf nen kleinen Spinner und eine kleine erwischte ich letztes jahr auf nen Spöket .

Man sieht den fischen auch an wielange ihr ausbruch her ist .
der von Sylverpasi sieht so aus als wäre er erst vor kurzem ausgebrochen , während der von Maddin wohl schon länger in freiheit unterwegs war ...


----------



## detlefb (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> zum Spinnfischen:
> Bei uns hat sich der weiße Snaps als Bringer unter den Blinkern herauskristallisiert mit eben diesem wurden die meisten Steelis in meinem Bekanntenkreis überredet!



stimmt#6 #6


----------



## dat_geit (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Schaut mal auf die Flossen, besonders die Schwanzflosse.
Dann weiß man schnell auch sehr genau, woher der Fisch stammt.
Die von Dennis ist mit Sicherheit ne ausgebüxte Farmforelle, aber die letzte hier gezeigte hat da schon ganz andere Merkmale.


----------



## Maddin (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht den fischen auch an wielange ihr ausbruch her ist .
> der von Sylverpasi sieht so aus als wäre er erst vor kurzem ausgebrochen , während der von Maddin wohl schon länger in freiheit unterwegs war ...


Das denke ich auch. Und weißte was? Die hatte sogar Laichansatz#t. Mich hat damals ein Fischereibiologe explizit danach gefragt....die interessiert es nämlich auch, was die Steels nach erreichter Freiheit so treiben


----------



## dat_geit (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Nochmals zum Thema Steelhead

@Foolishfarmer

Du kommst der Sache schon näher aber präzise erklärt es dieser kleine Artikel aus dem Herkunftsland:

*[SIZE=-1]OVERVIEW OF THE STEELHEAD[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Of all our migratory species in the Great Lakes, the Steelhead is most like a rainbow trout. A Steelhead and a rainbow are almost one in the same species, they differ slightly from a genetic standpoint, but they differ greatly in their behavior and size.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The Steelhead is the most migratory of all species in the Great Lakes. Ocean run fish can cover a thousand of miles water before returning to their natal spawning habitat. The rainbow trout, however, spend their entire life in the stream that they were born in. The Steelhead of the Great lakes, start their life in the stream, but quickly head to the Great lakes to forage and grow-up They then return to their natal waters to spawn. After spawning, they return back to Lake and start the process over.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Here's another major difference: size. A Steelhead is a trout on steroids. Steelhead of the great lakes are between 2 and 10 times larger than most rainbow trout in size and weight.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The body profile, color and markings and beauty of the Steelhead and rainbow are very similar. Great Lakes Steelhead look like the rainbow trout, only much larger and stronger.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]We have a near year round fishery for the four varieties of Steelhead in The Lake Michigan watershed that include the following strains:[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Ganaraska
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Skamania
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Chambers Creek
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Little Manistee or Michigan[/SIZE]
​[SIZE=-1]Each of these strains has a different spawning run timing, that yield many and varied opportunities for catching the fish. In fact, some streams in our region offer up to three varieties per stream. This provides anglers with the ability to catch these great fish at different times and seasons on our waters.[/SIZE]

Ich denke diese kurzen Ausführungen bringen die Sache auf den Punkt und den sog. Experten dürfte genüge getan sein.


Andreas

der Link:
http://steelheadsite.com/history/#overview


----------



## dat_geit (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

_*Steelhead Trout*_





The steelhead trout ( _Oncorhynchus mykiss_ ) is really no more than an ocean-going version of the rainbow trout that so many anglers are familiar with.
Unlike all Pacific salmon, steelhead do not always die after spawning, although a large number (especially males) do not survive the rigorous spawning process. Some steelhead are able to spawn three or four times during their lifetimes ... returning to the ocean to feed for 10 months or so between each spawning run.
Steelhead have the most complicated life history of any of the anadromous salmonids. Steelhead may spend anywhere from one to four years and freshwater and one to four (rarely a little more) years in the saltwater ... differing combinations of these fresh / saltwater years create many possibilities for life cycles.
The repeat spawning fish throw even more possibilities into the pot with some fish spending one year in the ocean between spawning runs, others two, or even three years. It is known that the very largest of the returning steelhead are first-time spawners.
Steelhead are found from the Asiatic coast, through southern Alaska and down the Pacific coastline to central California .. although they were originally found as far south as the Tijuana River in northern Mexico.
Ocean feeding grounds are spread out over the North Pacific, although exactly where remains a mystery. It is known, however, that they often roam a great distance from their natal streams ... years ago, a fish tagged in the Sea of Japan was caught just six months later in the Skagit River of northern Washington.
Steelhead generally run about four to eight pounds when returning as adults. Some streams, however, see returning adults that average in the teens and often exceed twenty pounds. Fish approaching fifty pounds have been taken in tribal net fisheries, but the largest sport caught steelhead is 43 pounds, taken by a boy fishing in a small raft in the marine waters of Southeast Alaska ... originally, the fish was believed to be a chinook, but the taxidermist who was to mount the fish noticed the difference and sent the fish to the University of Washington for confirmation on the identification.
Steelhead may venture as far inland as 1000 miles to spawn, however, most are found nearer the ocean waters. Some streams host two runs of steelhead, a summer run (returning in summer and early fall and spawning in early to mid-winter) and a winter run (returning in early winter to late spring and spawning anywhere in this time frame).
Returning steelhead fresh out of ocean carry a blue-black spotted back with silver sides and a alabaster belly (we refer to these fish as 'two-tone cruisers', or 'chromers') with f
http://www.piscatorialpursuits.com/wafish.htm#Steelhead%20Trout​


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> zum Spinnfischen:
> Bei uns hat sich der weiße Snaps als Bringer unter den Blinkern herauskristallisiert mit eben diesem wurden die meisten Steelis in meinem Bekanntenkreis überredet!



Ein völlig irrelevanter Köder.#q 

R.R. #h


----------



## dat_geit (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Tja, wie wir sehen ist das nicht ganz so einfach, wie man immer denkt.
Aber bleiben wir doch einfach dabei, dass es für uns hier in der Ostsee Steelheads sind  .


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Das denke ich auch. Und weißte was? Die hatte sogar Laichansatz#t. Mich hat damals ein Fischereibiologe explizit danach gefragt....die interessiert es nämlich auch, was die Steels nach erreichter Freiheit so treiben



Ja ich hatte auch schon mehrere dieser "wilden" Steelheads .
Besonders auffällig war eine die ich letztes Jahr erwischt hatte . 
Knapp 30 cm lang und keinerlei Merkmale einer Zuchtforelle .
Gebissen hatte sie wie gesagt auf nen Spöket , auch das ist ja eher untypisch für ne Zuchtforelle , und erst recht eine in dieser größe ...

Könnt mir glatt vorstellen das deren Eltern auch nicht aus ner Zucht stammen .


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ich habe im letzten Frühjahr auf Fehmarn eine richtig gute vorm Kescher verloren und diesen Januar diese hier erwischt. Muss auch schon eine zeit lang im Meer gewesen sein...


----------



## Ace (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke diese kurzen Ausführungen bringen die Sache auf den Punkt und den sog. Experten dürfte genüge getan sein.



Da wir ja glücklicherweise dich als Oberexperten hier haben kannst du uns den kopierten Text sicher auch noch übersetzen.

Nur so damit es verständlich ist...für Idioten wie mich.


----------



## Havorred01 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Hallöchen!!

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im April in Dänemark das Vergnügen meine 3.Steelhead zu fangen und alle aus der gleichen Ecke in Dänemark. von den ersten Beiden habe ich leider kein Foto mehr aber die vom letzten Jahr war echt der Bringer die hatte ein Tanz an der Rute gemacht, "Heide Witzkar, Herr Kapitän "":l 
62cm lang ca3.5kg 

Gruß und Petri 

Havorred


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

hier mal ein paar pics von vor Jahren bei klarem Hafenwasser .....
jede Menge Regenbogner, allerdings auch einige Lachse dabei - wobei der größte ziemlich genau 1m gehabt habem müßte .... (der mit dem weißen Fleck an der Seite)
die schwammen alle seelenruhig ein paar Meter vor meinem Füßen in ca 3-4 m tiefen Wasser rum ....
das waren bestimmt gut 2 dutzend in den Größen 60-100 cm
für Angler ein echter Alptraum :c
hab auf die geangelt wie blöd - aber "nur" die eine schon gezeigte mit 65 cm und 7 Pfd erwischt .... 
auf den Bildern kann man immer nur die sehen die ziemlich nah der Oberfläche waren, aber rein theoretisch müßten auf einigen der Bilder 7-8 Stück der Brocken zu sehen sein ....
die waren auf der Ecke echt wie gestapelt ....  |uhoh:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals zum Thema Steelhead
> 
> @Foolishfarmer
> 
> Du kommst der Sache schon näher aber präzise erklärt es dieser kleine Artikel aus dem Herkunftsland:


;+ 
Was heißt hier näher? Der Artikel belegt exakt meine Ausführungen!:q 
Dazu gibt es jede Menge Infos - ich wollte hier nur nicht das Board sprengen!


----------



## dat_geit (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir ja glücklicherweise dich als Oberexperten hier haben kannst du uns den kopierten Text sicher auch noch übersetzen.
> 
> Nur so damit es verständlich ist...für Idioten wie mich.


;+ 

Habe mich nicht als solchen bezeichnet oder versucht irgendwelche Theorien aufzustellen.

Es sollten lediglich Fakten geschaffen werden und nicht auf hohen Niveau spekuliert werden.

Aber ich kann bei Gelegenheit gerne mal die Fakten aus den Artikeln für dich zusammenfassen.


----------



## dat_geit (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Ich gebe es auf.
Ich habe heute weitere europäische Lektüre zum Thema gelesen und bin nun kaum einen Schritt weiter.|kopfkrat
Anscheinend wird mittlerweile die Wanderform der Regenbogenforelle im europäischen Raum als Steelhead bezeichnet.#d
Insbesondere die Schwanzflosse gilt hierbei als Gradmesser für den Auswilderungsstand.
Über eine Möglichkeit der Vermehrung scheint es bisher keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse zu geben.
Das ist harter Stoff und vermutlich eher ein Thema für ein Forschungsprojekt.
Ich versuche mich mal mit Potsdam auseinander zu setzen.

Bis dahin müssen wir weiter so tun als wäre es da draussen immer eine Steeli.#6


----------



## havkat (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Moin!

Leude!

"Steelhead" ist der Spitzname, den skandinavische Angler diesen ausgebüchsten Käfigfischen gaben.

Anlehnung an die echte pazifische Stahlkopfforelle, sonst nix.
Sehr treffend ist die Bezeichnung "Danish Dynamite". 

Gibt übrigens durchaus "Wildfische".
Meines Wissens hat z.B die Varde Å/DK einen etablierten Stamm.

In der Rönneby und der Bräkneån/S gibt es gezieltes Fischen auf Aufsteiger.

Und watt für Dinger!


----------



## dat_geit (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

So ich habe fertig.
Nach einiger Suche und nicht aufgeben wollen, bin ich endlich fündig geworden.

Genetische Untersuchungen an Wild- und Zuchtpopulationen der Regenbogenforelle, 
_Oncorhynchus mykiss_ (Walbaum, 1792) 
Dissertation zur Erlangung des Doktorgrades, vorgelegt von Jochen Trautner, 
Fachbereich Biologie der Universität Hamburg, Hamburg 2000

http://www.genres.de/agrdeu/trautner/inhaltsverz.htm

ich zitiere Taubner:

Bei der Steelhead handelst es sich um die anadrome Wanderart der Regenbogenforelle.

Zitat Ende

Begrifferklärung:
*anadrome Wanderfische*
Zu Vermehrungszwecken aus dem Meer in die
Flüsse des Süßwassers aufsteigende Fischarten wie
Lachs, Stör oder Maifisch. Sie verbringen den größ-
ten Teil ihres Lebens im Salzwasser.

In der Dissertation wird sich sehr weitgehend zum Thema Steehead und ihre Bedeutung geäußert.
Ich empfehle für diejenigen, die sich das genauer ansehen möchten dieses Dokument sich einmal anzusehen.

Ähnliche UNtersuchungen gibt es zu Lachsen und anderen Arten.

Ich hoffe es hat ein wenig geholfen.

Andreas


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe fertig.
> Nach einiger Suche und nicht aufgeben wollen, bin ich endlich fündig geworden.


Hättest Du vorher gesagt, dass DU sowas suchst, hätte ich Dir das auch direkt schicken können und Du hättest Dir das lange suchen erspart - steht bei mir im Regal! :q 
Ich wollte nur wie oben gesagt nicht den Rahmen sprengen, da diese Details die wenigstens hier wirklich interessieren!  

Aber was wirklich neues war das ja jetzt auch nicht mehr!:g


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Waren neulich auch erfolgreich .. eine kerngesunde Steelhead/Regenbogenforelle  mit prallem großkörnigen Laichansatz ...
Knappe 65 & blitzesauber .. ohne auch nur einen Makel.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Wunderschöne Forelle..Petri


----------



## Lars71 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Mal ganz konkret gefragt, steigen Steelheads/Regenbogenforellen nun in Flüsse auf, leichen dort und wandern anschließend wieder zurück in die Ostsee? 

Oder anders gefragt, sind nicht alle Steelheads/Regenbogenforellen die in der Ostsee gefangen werden, entflohene Fische?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



Lars71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz konkret gefragt, steigen Steelheads/Regenbogenforellen nun in Flüsse auf, leichen dort und wandern anschließend wieder zurück in die Ostsee?


In Nordamerika - JA!
In Europa gibt es darüber nach m.W. keinen einzigen Nachweis, einzig die seltene Reproduktion in einigen Binnengewässern ist bekannt.



Lars71 schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt, sind nicht alle Steelheads/Regenbogenforellen die in der Ostsee gefangen werden, entflohene Fische?


Nach dem was ich oben schrieb - NEIN, alles irgendwie entflohene, ausgesetzte Fische!



@ MeRiDiAn:
Super Fisch. #6 Interessante Geschichte noch dazu - hast ne PN!


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Es gibt Gerüchte... Gibt es auch gesicherte Erkenntnisse?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt. Es gibt Gerüchte... Gibt es auch gesicherte Erkenntnisse?


Gerüchte worüber? 
Reproduktion oder Flüchtlinge?


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Unsere Postings haben sich überschnitten. Reproduktion natürlich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Wollen wir hoffen, das es Gerüchte sind..
Die Regenbogenforelle gehört nicht in unsere Meerforellenflüsse.


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



Pattex schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ne ganz ordentliche Regenbogenforelle.
> Wo rauf hast du die gefangen?




Heringsfetzen an der Posenmontage einfach treiben lassen , nebenbei war ich dann mit der Spinrute am werfen ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Unsere Postings haben sich überschnitten. Reproduktion natürlich.


Es gibt Reproduktionsnachweise aus mindestens einem Gewässer in Süddeutschland - hat allerdings nichts mit "Meer"-Forellen zu tun. :g


----------



## Pinn (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wollen wir hoffen, das es Gerüchte sind..
> Die Regenbogenforelle gehört nicht in unsere Meerforellenflüsse.



Was wir hoffen, dürfte wohl weniger entscheidend sein. Wenn die Rainbow oder Steelhead passende Laichhabitate findet, bildet sie eventuell auch hier überlebensfähige Populationen...

Den europäischen Meerforellen ist das in Patagonien innerhalb von einigen Jahrzehnten jedenfalls hervorragend gelungen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Da hast du recht Werner, aber was bisher ganz beruhigend ist, dass das, den Regenbognern in den letzten 100 Jahren nicht gelungen ist.

Uli


----------



## Malte (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da hast du recht Werner, aber was bisher ganz beruhigend ist, dass das, den Regenbognern in den letzten 100 Jahren nicht gelungen ist.
> 
> Uli


Also im Jurassic Lake ist denen das gelungen!
Liegt leider auch in Patagonien |evil:


----------



## magnus12 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



Malte schrieb:


> Also im Jurassic Lake ist denen das gelungen!
> Liegt leider auch in Patagonien |evil:



Moin Malte,

im Bodensee auch. Sind tolle Fische.  Man sollte jedoch nicht vergessen, dass die "exportierten" Meer- bzw. Bachforellen in Amerika und Australien praktisch Wildfänge waren, während die hier gebräuchlichen Mast-Regenbogenforellerassen schon sehr stark domestiziert bzw. durch Zucht verändert sind. 

In Dänemark hat man früher auch Meerforellen aus Zuchten nachbesetzt, und herausgefunden, dass man 20* soviel Individuen braucht um einen Rückkehrer zu erhalten wie bei abgestreiften Wildfischen. 
Die standen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein im knietiefen Wasser über Sandgrund etc. , so überlebensfähig wie ein Mastferkel in der Serengeti. 

Ich sehe das ganz entspannt und freue mich über einen blitzblanken "Steelhead" aus NOK-Jungbesatz natürlich auch mehr als über eine ausgebüxte (oder aussortierte!) Lachsforelle mit kaputten Flossen, aus der beim Anheben der Rogen herausströmt. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Pinn (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



Malte schrieb:


> Also im Jurassic Lake ist denen das gelungen!
> Liegt leider auch in Patagonien |evil:



Lachs in BC kann ich schon, Chinook und Coho! Und meinen ersten Atlantiklachs im Leben habe ich vor wenigen Tagen gefangen:
http://skjernaasam.dk/php/Fiskeri.php?method=serapport&values[id]=7835&values[contentid]=0

Aber Meerforellen in Patagonien reizen mich kolossal. Ich denke, nächstes Jahr reise ich mal rüber. Hat jemand Lust, mitzumachen?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Malte (15. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



Pinn schrieb:


> Aber Meerforellen in Patagonien reizen mich kolossal. Ich denke, nächstes Jahr reise ich mal rüber. Hat jemand Lust, mitzumachen?
> 
> Gruß, Werner


Ja ich :q
aber kein Geld :c


----------



## cozmo (17. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

wie schon gesagt stammen die meisten steelheads aus anlagen. ich kenne aber mehrere leute aus dem fischzuchtbereich die mir mal berichtet haben dass es in dk vorkommt dass manchmal lkwlandungen voll regenbogenforellen einfach verschwinden!!!
sie fahren dann irwo an die küste und lassen dann mal die ladung einfach in die ostsee ab.
als ich fragte wie sowas angehen kann sagte man mir dass es viele wohlhabene privatleute gibt die sowas machen lassen!!!!! die meisten von denen sind selber angler.

zu den fängen in der kieler förde kann man sagen dass die fische aus der anlage am kraftwerk stammen. ausserdem wurde mal vor 4 jahren oder so mal das netz der zuchtanlage von (naturschützern) aufgeschnitten und somit sind mehrere hundert kilo davongekommen!!!!


----------



## Pinn (17. September 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



cozmo schrieb:


> sagte man mir dass es viele wohlhabene privatleute gibt die sowas machen lassen!!!!! die meisten von denen sind selber angler.



Solche "Besatzmaßnahmen" wären ökologisch äußerst fragwürdig und wahrscheinlich sogar gefährlich für die Fauna unter Wasser. In der BRD ist sowas verboten, wahrscheinlich in DK auch.

Mal abgesehen davon erkenne ich auch nicht, wie wohlhabende private Angler durch solche Maßnahmen einen Nutzen für sich ziehen könnten. Die Zucht-RF würden sich nämlich nach einigen Tagen Eingewöhnung in alle Himmelsrichtungen verteilen. Und falls sie überhaupt in der Ostsee dauerhaft überlebensfähig sind und dann eventuell irgendwann und irgendwo geangelt werden, wären das dann mit Sicherheit andere Angler!

Eine andere Möglichkeit mag ich nur andeuten: Überproduktion oder lukrative Aufträge, für die Zuchteinheiten freigemacht werden müssen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Noch ein Wort zur immer bezweifelten Reproduktion
der Regenbogenforelle in unseren Breiten.

Es gibt einen nachgewiesenen,reproduktiven  Regenbognerstamm im Harz.
Unser -Treckeronkel- aussem Board kann dies  bestätigen..


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Hy Gallus ... ich glaube das die Bezweiflung in Bezug auf den Stamm aus der Ostsee galt. Das sich Regenbogner erfolgreich als "Nachbar" zur Bachforelle gesellt hat, ist glaube jedem klar 

gruss
bastian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



gallus schrieb:


> Es gibt einen nachgewiesenen,reproduktiven  Regenbognerstamm im Harz.
> Unser -Treckeronkel- aussem Board kann dies  bestätigen..


Wo?  |wavey:  Wer ist der Treckeronkel?


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

hole das alte Teil mal wieder hoch ...
letzten Dienstag gabs ne fette Überraschung beim trollen 
hab beim schleppen oder auf Kunstköder überhaupt noch nie ne steelhead gefangen ... dann kam gleich son Klopper mit 81cm und 7Kg
letzte steelhead im Flensburger Hafen gefühlte 20 Jahre her 
denke die muß schon vor diversen Jahren irgendwo ausgebüxt sein - ließ sich die Ostseestichlinge gut schmecken


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Dickes Teil..Petri Heil dazu


----------



## MeRiDiAn (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Muss nochmal was OT anmerken...mit Android dein Bild in gross anzuschauen ist nicht möglich. Daran bist nicht du schuld, sondern dass System vom AB. Echt umständlich hier bemerke ich gerade. Es öffnet sich allerdings neben meinem Screen und sobald ich das Bild verschieben will, schliesst sich alles wieder. Nervt total! (Android SGS3, JB)


----------



## Grönländer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

@HD4ever:

Das ist ja mal ne feiste Granate...die hat bestimmt gut Dampf gemacht, oder? Habe in letzter Zeit auch 2 ReFos gefangen...in Flensburg  und die hatten 4 und 5 Pfund...und das waren schon 2 geile fights 

Greetz und Petri Heil!!


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*



HD4ever schrieb:


> hole das alte Teil mal wieder hoch ...
> letzten Dienstag gabs ne fette Überraschung beim trollen
> hab beim schleppen oder auf Kunstköder überhaupt noch nie ne steelhead gefangen ... dann kam gleich son Klopper mit 81cm und 7Kg
> letzte steelhead im Flensburger Hafen gefühlte 20 Jahre her
> denke die muß schon vor diversen Jahren irgendwo ausgebüxt sein - ließ sich die Ostseestichlinge gut schmecken


Petri geiler Fisch#6.


----------



## duckstar2010 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Wat ne Granate! Petri!!! #6


----------



## Grönländer (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Moin moin,

ich nochmal, weil mich das Thema um die fettleibigen Regenbogenforellen aus dem Salzwasser brennend interessiert...konditionsmäßig und proportionsmäßig stellen die Biester ja jede Meerforelle in den Schatten. Und was das Kulinarische angeht, finde ich Regenbogenforellen auch mehr als überzeugend. Ich habe bisher 7 Stück in der FL-Förde fangen können und die hatten alle knallrotes Fleisch. 
Jeder der Fische hatte komplett heile Flossen und sah aus, als lebte er schon länger im Salzwasser. Bis auf 2 Fische habe ich auch alle entnommen. Die beiden Ausnahmen waren mir zu klein. Eine ca. 35 cm...aber so fett, dass ich sie trotzdem fast mitgenommen hätte, die andere noch kleiner. Mir hat jemand aus FL berichtet, dass er an der dänischen Küste während eines Angelausfluges mehrere große tote Regenbogenforellen auf einem Strandabschnitt hat liegen sehen, über den sie sich nur durch ein Rinnsal hinüberkämpfen mussten um in die einfließende Au zu gelangen. Einige haben es anscheinend nciht geschafft. In der (kleinen) Au hat er dann mehrere große bunte (deutlich als ReFos) zu erkennende Fische - offensichtlich beim Laichaufstieg - erkennen können.
Angeblich werden im Hafen auch immer mal wieder kleine ReFos (handlang und kleiner) beim Posenangeln gefangen...vielleicht regenerieren sich die Fische ja nach mehrjährigem Aufenthalt im Salzwasser so sehr, dass dem Laichgeschäft tatsächlich nichts entgegenspricht.
Die beiden Fische die ich gefangen habe, waren bis zum Rand voll mit Laich. Da scheint die Natur auf jedenfall schonmal deutlich in eine Richtung zu arbeiten...
Ich habe alle RFos mit kleinen Ködern (meist kleine Fliegen, 2 auf kleinsten Blinker) gefangen. Hier mal 2 Fotos der letzten beiden aktuellen Fänge (4 und 5 Pfund aus diesem Monat). das Fliegentrio-Foto ist ca. 5 Jahre alt...(2 mal Ü50, einmal 47cm)
Viel Erfolg weiterhin auf der ReFo-Pirsch 

Greetz, Grönländer


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Schöne Fische ich liebe sie ja da kann eine Mefo im Drill einfach nicht mithalten.Ich habe bisher 3 Stück gefangen poste nacher auch mal die Fotos muss die erstmal rauskrahmen.Meine hatte bis auf eine auch heile Flossen.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

ja in der Tat war der Drill der Refo doch einiges besser ala miene damalige fette Mefo die fast 2 Kg mehr hatte 
die FleFö ist schon nen tolles Gewässer - was dort alles so für geile Fische gesehen und manchmal auch gefangen habe :k


----------



## Kistenmann (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Steelheads in der Ostsee*

Fettes Petri, Jörg #h


----------

